# Hickory wood



## greenboy222 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am having a hard time finding Hickory in my area for BBQ. I have searched craigslist but everyone just has a pile of mixed wood for firewood. I live in Pittsburgh and hickory is not common. But when I go camping in mountains sometimes I may come across some.

I have good access to apple and oak.

The question I have is that has ayone ever bought any on eBay??? I found alot of different sellers: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hickory-Woo...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c5fb08f3

but just want to know if anyone has ever ordered these? And any other wood "flavor" recommendations are appreciated. The weather is getting better and I am getting antsy!!! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 22, 2015)

If you're just looking for chips, pretty much any home improvement/hardware store should have them. What kind of smoker are you using? Depending on what you're smoking with, you could buy a AMNPS and some pellets. Lots of different flavors available. What kind of meat you're smoking usually determines which wood species to use. Hope this helps.


----------



## greenboy222 (Mar 22, 2015)

That's another thing. I have been researching what wood to use for what meat. I love doing briskets, ribsm turkey breasts, and pork butts.

I have a Chargriller with side fire box. I did some mods that I found on here. I prefer the larger peices over the chunks in the store. Seems to get much more for the price. I am basically a beginner, been smoking for about 2-3 years.


----------



## kapdon (Mar 22, 2015)

Oak is great with brisket. Basically wood type or preference comes down to you. I don't know about ordering from online stores, seems the shipping cost would be way more then I would want to pay for a small stack. If you have never tried hickory then I would take chewmeisters suggestion and pick some up at home depot or academy and try it out before spending a lot on something that you don't even know if you will like.


----------



## greenboy222 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have found hickory on eBay...20LBS worth for 18 bucks and free shipping..larger chunks, not the small blocks


----------



## greenboy222 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have used hickory many times but cannot get in my area, not very common. I get lucky sometimes and find some when I go camping in mountains


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 22, 2015)

What's everyone else in your area using? Everyone here uses Kiawe wood...


----------



## greenboy222 (Mar 22, 2015)

I live in pittsburgh. I use oak and love using hickory...just cany get it easily


----------



## kapdon (Mar 22, 2015)

I know the feeling,  I can get most anything here except fruit wood. I would love to get some cherry.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 22, 2015)

Go to WalMart, they've got hickory, apple cherry and mesquite. Or Home Depot, Lowes or your local hardware store. Seems like all the grocery stores sell bbq wood as well.


----------



## kapdon (Mar 22, 2015)

Greenboy probably could, but local stores dont work well for me. Fruit wood here is mostly chips. And it is double what other woods costs. Apple is the only fruit wood sold in mini logs, cherry is hard to find. If you do find it, you find it in chip form, not logs. I need something to accommodate my firebox...












20150322_185946.jpg



__ kapdon
__ Mar 22, 2015


----------



## pighog (Mar 22, 2015)

kapdon said:


> Greenboy probably could, but local stores dont work well for me. Fruit wood here is mostly chips. And it is double what other woods costs. Apple is the only fruit wood sold in mini logs, cherry is hard to find. If you do find it, you find it in chip form, not logs. I need something to accommodate my firebox...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's your location  kapdon? I got cherry out my wazzu!!


----------



## greenboy222 (Mar 22, 2015)

Look on ebay. They have many different types you can order, pretty much any wood that com ein anywhere from 7lb to 20lb packages for about 15-25 bucks and mosthave free shipping. Here is one i found:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hickory-Wood-Chips-for-Smoking-BBQ-Grilling-Cooking-Smoker-Priority-Ship-/291084372211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c5fb08f3


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 31, 2015)

Home Depot here in Ohio has been selling bags of cooking wood. Oak hickory and pecan it says. They are splits not chips or chunks.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 31, 2015)

This is the perfect example of why you should include your general location in your profile. You don't have to get real specific just like something. With 75 thousand plus members chances are someone has access in your area. If only they knew where that was.


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep but he did say in his first post he lived in Pittsburg.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 31, 2015)

bishgeo said:


> Yep but he did say in his first post he lived in Pittsburg.


I take every opportunity to spread the word about that to new members. Just trying to help. It really is amazing how many people that there are and how they are everywhere. Awesome.


----------



## wes w (Mar 31, 2015)

Here in the Mtns. of NC.   hickory is very common.   I smoke everything with hickory.   I have oak on hand, but hickory holds a better fire.  One mature tree  will last me about a years.   I'm smoking something about every other week-end.   Of course,  I'm smoking with a wood fired brick smoker.    If you were closer, I'd give you all you wanted.   Hickory is free for the cutting in these parts.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 31, 2015)

Hickory is prevalent here in Ohio and  would think , in Pa. , also. Find some ( on a farm around you ) and ask if you may buy or Barter for theTree.

Don't be afraid , all they can say is"NO". Begging is no problem for me . . . and watch the Tree Trimming guys. A little sample of your Meat  usuallydoes it. . .


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if this will help but, in my area, wood for smoking can be found on craigslist when searching for BBQ Smokers.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2015)

I am in the State College area of Pa and I have alot of hickory here.   I would think you do to if you just look around.

Nothin wrong with oak, I use alot of oak.


----------

